# 3d Printed Emblems For A '56 Handyman Wagon



## astroracer (Jan 12, 2016)

I am pulling together stuff for a console I am building for my '56  wagon. I was wanting to put some type of emblem on the sides so I decided to model one up in UG. These pics are screen shots off the computer. I did this in about an hours time.


 This is 1 1/2" tall and 6 3/4" long. I had them 3D printed in black. Some 3M trim tape will be used to attach them.


 Colors will be as you see them in the jpegs but I can play around with those in the computer.

Mark


----------



## astroracer (Jan 12, 2016)

Got the emblems from Shapeways, I think they look great and will paint up beautifully!


 I have been playing with looks in the computer and haven't stumbled across one I like better then my first try. These will get painted up just as you see them in my computer pics. 


 A close up. They are a bit grainy but that is to be expected with 3D printing. In fact, they look better then I thought they would. These will paint up great!


Mark


----------



## derf (Jan 13, 2016)

Emblems look good........I wanna see the wagon!!!!


----------



## astroracer (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks! They will look pretty sharp I think. Here are a couple pics of the Wagon.





Lots of work, this one... Wiring was a mess, carb was a mess, I've got her running real good now so hopefully I can put some miles on her this summer!

This is where the console will be going.


 I will build it around the shifter to take place of the smaller console. I put  TBI  fuel injection on the car and need a place to hide the computer. 
Mark


----------



## davidh (Jan 13, 2016)

sheesh thats a good looking ride.  its interesting how car buff trends change, like almost season to season.  a few years ago wagons were the thing everybody wanted, prior to that, muscle cars were the rage, today its rat rods.  its hard to keep up.   i have always liked wagons best. . . nice vehicle. . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## alloy (Jan 13, 2016)

I wish my 55 handyman wagon looked that good. 

Nice car


----------



## derf (Jan 13, 2016)

Sweeeet!!!   It would be cool if you could get some chrome on the emblems.


----------



## dlane (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice ride, and pics


----------

